# English speakers near benevento



## FabianVH (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, i am a Aussie male looking for friends. I am near benevento. I would be glad to hear fro you.


----------



## alanmoser (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabian, I live about an hour south of you in Caserta. On Sunday's there is a group of us that get together as English speakers and play games and have dinner.


----------

